# Ajout d'un UDID centre dev Apple



## Trag (20 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous et merci d'avance à tous ceux pouvant m'aider, voilà j'ai un compte developpeur Apple et je souhaite ajouter l'UDID d'un collaborateur seulement voilà je ne trouve pas dans le dev center l'endroit pour le faire.


Merci à vous.


----------



## lugdanum (20 Juin 2011)

Salut

Tu te connectes (https://developer.apple.com/devcenter/ios/index.action) ensuite dans la colonne à droite en haut :
-> IOS Provisioning Portal
-> Colonne de droite : devices
-> Bonton à droite en haut "add device"
http://cl.ly/1716402s1X2A1X0z0r3z


----------

